
The Art of Letter Writing - colinprince
http://wondermark.com/true-stuff-letter-writing/
======
pmoriarty
_" This last letter shows precisely why I like this book: it very readily
lends itself to imagining the personal dramas occurring behind the pages. In
fact, it could work cover-to-cover as a novel, a piece of fiction telling the
story of a people strictly through the letters they write."_

That reminds me of Griffin and Sabine.[1] Highly recommended, if you love art
and letters.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffin_and_Sabine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffin_and_Sabine)

